# Wireless key dell latitude E4310



## Sandra.loftin (Jan 16, 2012)

My husband has anew laptop and it says we need to turn the wireless key on unfortunately we cannot find it. Does anyone know where it is located?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Look on the right-side of the laptop you should then see the wireless switch


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Check attached image.


----------

